# Warrior Clubs



## scott cleaver (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi all,

Just wondering if anyone has used Warrior clubs before. Are they any good, as I just order a free one just had to pay shipping cost from Golf Shop Worldwide.

Cheers


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I get their ads all the time, but have never tried any of their clubs. I guess my attitude is, if they were good clubs, pros would be using them. Since I've never seen a pro endorsement or the name on any PGA pro bag, I don't worry my Titleists over whether they will be replaced.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

And welcome to the forum...


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum I have soome warrior tools in my shed but sorry I have nevered try the clubs I hope it works out well for you can you let us know how it plays?


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

I just ordered one of the free 60* wedges. They say it will take 4 to 6 weeks to deliver. I'll review it this spring after it arrives. I need a lob wedge, so I figured for less than $12 I'd give it a try.


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

just be prepared to be hounded by them nonstop. I caved on one of their deals to try out their hybrids. They sent me the 2,3,4,5 hybrids to demo and if I liked them they'd sell them to me for $125ea., or I could simply fill out the survey form and send them back (likely story). I knew for that price I'd never keep them, but to push me over the fence they threw in a 9 degree 460cc driver and a mallet putter for me to keep no matter what. I got the clubs, actually liked the driver but the hybrids sucked big time. Filled out the paperwork and called for the RA# so I could send them back, that's when the games started. No freakin' way were they going to let me send the clubs back, after about 45 minutes of haggling on the phone (just wore me out), finally I said fine, bill me $75 and don't call me again. That's what they did, they still send tons of mail and emails. I gave they hybrids to a friends kid, and my kids whack balls around with the mallet putter. I replaced the driver with a TaylorMade Tour Burner last year, but will keep the Warrior for backup.


Buck


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Yeah, I kind of figured that was the trade off, I've already gotten two e-mails from them. Once I get the club, I'll just block their e-mail. I saw the offer to test hybrid clubs and resisted, I'm glad I did. I figure for the shipping, if it's terrible, the lob wedge can go into my loaner bag.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes the old we'll give a free one but it never quiet seems to be free trick.


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

what I still wonder about is how can they make any money after sending me 6 clubs in total for just $75? They actually still make any profit at that rate? Check out their website, they do have some pretty interesting pictures of their corporate golf outings...looks like a huge party.

Buck


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes it does look like a bit of a party and they have a nascar and a truck they must have money to burn...


----------



## scott cleaver (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks for all the info, for $12 I think I can put up with the emails until I decide to block them.

Cheers


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Good luck can you let us know how it plays?


----------



## scott cleaver (Jan 24, 2010)

Surtees said:


> Good luck can you let us know how it plays?


I tried the club, and for a free club I didn't mind it at all. Now I have to just wait for my new bits n peaces I have bought from golfshopworldwide and I will be ready for a good couple of rounds of golf.

Cheers

P.S. thanks to all the people that replied to my post.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Thats cool for the replys what did you pick up from this shop?


----------



## scott cleaver (Jan 24, 2010)

Surtees said:


> Thats cool for the replys what did you pick up from this shop?


I have NIKE AIR MAX REJUVENATE shoes for $71.95 and a copule of new polo shirts.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I haven't seen to many people on the course using nike shoes are the ones you got the ones that look like runners?


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

I ordered mine a couple of days after you did, I hope mine shows up next week. I could have used a flop wedge just yesterday. Stupid short game....:laugh:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I take it you had a good round Cajun?


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Yep, pretty good. I only got in 9 holes before the precip started and I got very cold, but I was hitting the ball very good. I managed to play to a 51 on the front, pretty good for me right now. I'm hoping enough of the snow melted today for my wife and I to play some tomorrow.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, my 60* wedge shipped today. I'm suppose to have it on Friday, just in time to play this weekend. I'll post up some pictures and give a review after I play a round or two with it.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks Cajun that will be great!


----------

